# Has anyone used Behlen Swel-Lock?



## JonathanG (Jan 18, 2010)

Just found Behlen Swel-Lock online and am wondering if anybody has used it? It's supposed to swell the wood fibers permanently. If so, what did you use it on, and how well did it work for you?


----------



## fredf (Mar 29, 2008)

I am using a similar product from woodcraft to repair a highchair, It works great I bought the glue injector, but a regular syringe should be fine to get into a loose mortice.


----------



## JonathanG (Jan 18, 2010)

Fred, are you using the Briwax ChaiRX? Thanks for the information. I don't have a particular project to use this type of product on right now, but am wondering about it in case I need it in the future. Did you have to drill a hole in the wood? If this hole is in plain view, it seems like using this product somewhat defeats the purpose? I realize it strengthens/tightens the joint, but I was thinking about the use of this product for aesthetic reasons as well, in order to "tighten-up the look" of a joint.


----------



## tenontim (Feb 24, 2008)

Jonathan, I've used Swel-loc for years to repair old chairs. It works fairly well. Most of the chairs that I work on, I'm able to completely disassemble and I will usually clean the glue from the ends of the tenons, that's where most of this stuff will soak in. I inject it into joints that I can't get apart. Normally I will cut slots in the ends of the tenons and insert wedges that will positively lock the joint when I put it back together. I use glue on the wedge and swel-loc on the rest of the joint.
This product will not work for covering up sloppy workmanship. If you want a tight joint, you're going to have to cut it that way to start with.


----------



## JonathanG (Jan 18, 2010)

Tim,

Thank you for your input as well. Lots of good information, all of it making sense to me. I was thinking to slightly swell a joint that's off by 1/64" or so. Something very slight, nothing major. I'm a stickler for making everything "just right." Thanks again for your input, it is appreciated.


----------

